

‘Rhythmical Essays on the Beard Question': Beard Haters in the 1860s - pepys
https://dralun.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/rhythmical-essays-on-the-beard-question-beard-haters-in-the-1860s/

======
GrinningFool
Original writing, for those who aren't interested in a book report version:

[https://archive.org/details/rhythmicalessay00cartgoog](https://archive.org/details/rhythmicalessay00cartgoog)

------
agersant
Notes about the poll midway through the article:

\- If you are single and beardless you cannot answer that you like beards. It
sounds like the poll was designed only with male respondents in mind.

\- If you are male in a gay relationship, more than one option may apply to
you (eg. "Yes, I've got a beard myself" and "My partner has one and I like
it"). The poll considers all the answers are mutually exclusive.

